# Pix from the last show



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here are the pix I bought from the last show ... the photographer got some nice ones of us and a great headshot of Pi:


































We have another show tomorrow. It is HUGE. My class will likely start at 9 pm! :frown_color: My run will likely be just after 10 pm. I will shoot to get there before dark ... but will still have quite a while to wait ...


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I love the second one with all of the cows in the background! Awesome pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Like the head shot, showing a relaxed working horse!
Spin shot is good also, except he did not catch your horse quite at the right moment, making it look more impressive-ie, where the horse is crossing over. Top one working the cow is nice.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

ChasingDreams said:


> I love the second one with all of the cows in the background! Awesome pictures!


Thank you @ChasingDreams! I rarely like pix of myself, but liked this one. 



Smilie said:


> Like the head shot, showing a relaxed working horse!
> Spin shot is good also, except he did not catch your horse quite at the right moment, making it look more impressive-ie, where the horse is crossing over. Top one working the cow is nice.


 @Smilie - The photographer got a lot of head shots of Pi, all of which were nice. I like this one the best - all these pix show that she is relaxed (which is a milestone for us), but agree the headshot really shows it well. I don't think I've ever gotten a spin shot where the photographer got us with Pi crossing her front legs, LOL. Bad timing. And the herd work shot - one of the reasons she stepped on herself last year was she didn't get back on her HQs; this shot shows her doing so - another milestone!

PS - the guy in the herd work pix with us is Travis Mankins, a cow horse trainer. They are so nice! His wife said that if I needed any help (cuz I was there on my own) to just ask Travis. So I asked him to help me in the herd and he did. He's really nice and I love the way he rides and trains. If he was closer, I'd be riding with him.

We went to the show on Saturday - got there about 3:30 pm got Pi all settled at the trailer, paid, then saddled her up & walked her around in the snaffle and did a little warm up. We are using the snaffle for the early warmup to get her relaxed; it is working. Our run was probably about 10:15-ish pm. It was cold & damp (some fog). There were two lit warmup areas and one non-lit that was bigger. You could still see but it was dark. I got on Pi about 2 hrs before to warm up slow. So it would be some warm up/some sitting and watching, repeat. 

When we finally went in, we were both relaxed and had a nice reining run. My goal for reining this time was to LOOK UP in my stops, LOL. And I did - almost missed my markers though. But it was a good start. Roger, my cowhorse trainer, was working the cow pens and coached me on the cow. We had a decent run. Get out and they announced our scores - 70 in reining and 70 on the cow!! WooHoo!! What a great way to start the year!!

The Friend I stay with for the Santa Ynez shows (who rides with Travis) was there and showing and her run was right after mine. She said,"I'm going to match your scores!" I said,"Go for it!" And she did match my scores!! Her 1st time getting two 70's! Was so happy for her!! 

I stayed another hour cooling Pi out and then packing up. It was 1:30 when we finally got home. Shades of when I first started riding cowhorse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I know exactly nothing about Western riding or cattle work, but my god, Pi is beautiful 

That NECK though!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you, @blue eyed pony. :hug::cheers:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pics! You two look great together, and looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @csimkunas6! It is tons of fun; cows are our favorite!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on those scores, kewpalace!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @Smilie! I was pretty jazzed about it! :clap:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wonderful shots, kewpalace! It looks like you and Pi are really enjoying yourselves c: Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @Zexious! Yes, we both had a good time at this show! That's the goal for this year - stop stressing out and just have a good time. Two shows down and it's a whole lot more fun when you do that, LOL.


----------

